# Both Sky and Freeview? Am I mad?



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

I have had Sky for yonks. Then I decided that all I would miss by moving to Freeview was Skyone (Deadwood, 24, Las Vegas etc). 

Bought a Sagem ITD58 - which works brilliantly. Once I had tested it for 24 hours I decided to call Sky and tell them thanks, but no thanks. I'm only paying £15 a month, but I'm too tight to even pay that. They offer me 6 months @ £7.50. 

Hmm... £7.50 a month for the new series of Las Vegas and Deadwood. 

Ok I agree. But just this next 6 months!

When I bought the freeview box (£19.99 by the way, from Arrrrrrgggggos), I liked the speed, picture quality and the bonus music channels and most of all I GOT RADIO BACK!!!! 

Last night I set up TiVo to record various radio stuff - like the 6:30pm Radio4 comedy and the Archers (yes I know!). 

Reversing the 8 hour Sky to Freeview process would be less painful if I could keep both Freeview and Sky. 

How?  
Suggestions welcome. 

My thoughts right now are Freeview through SCART (Sagem is SCART out only) and Sky through Aerial (lower quality I know). 

Thanks


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

I think that Tivo likes Freeview on the RF and Sky on the Scart. Haven't done this myself but there is an option in guided setup to configure this.

Make sure you remember to cancel Sky in 6 months! They are hoping you will forget and if you do, they will put you back on your original package. When you cancel sky, you can still use the viewing card to receive the free channels, some of which you can't get on Freeview, so FreeSky + Freeview is not being silly.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I think quite a lot of people have both Sky and FV feeding the TiVo, particularly as (as you say) it gives a solution to the Sky radio channel number problem.

I did it for a couple of years, and it worked fine. Sky on SCART, FV on aerial. As Johala says, there's an option for it in guided setup.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

johnscott99 said:


> I GOT RADIO BACK!!!!


Yet another user who wrongly thought that radio was no longer available on Sky/Tivo.

Why is the 100% functional fix for radio channels via scart on Sky not publicised here more clearly?

Why was there never (AFAIK) a Tivo service message about this?


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2002)

I use to have sky and freeview, freeview can only be used on the aerial input. I have the ITD58, and it's a great box, reliable and clear picture.

I have my tivo now set to use freeview only, but can still record from the free stuff on the sky box if you connect the aerial output of the sky box to tivo aerial in. Tivo won't controll the sky box, but you can set a manual recording on tivo using the RF channel output of the sky box, and use the program timer on the sky box to turn it to the correct channel, or do this manually and leave it on.


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

TiVo definitely like Sky on SCART and freeview on RF. I cannot get it to work any other way. 

Final solution: Give he freeview box to my mother and at some point buy a freeview box with RF so that I can go back to Sky - should I choose. 

The guided set up is a long process and the processing afterwards seem to take 8 hours every time.


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

Now all I have to do is sort out radio through the Gary Sargent guide.

It took me a while to find it so to all those looking for it, search Gary Sargent's "tivoportal" for "Skyradio" (can't put urls in posts here!)


Looks like tonight will be spend going thorugh a guided setup again. 

I would like to alter the channel order once I have set up radio so that if I press channel up on BBC1 I'll get BBC2 and not Radio 1 - I bet there is a fix somewhere for that. 

My Tivo, although upgraded to 240Gb HDD, has no network card and I haven't attempted serial PPP hacks yet. So I'm hoping for a backdoor fix for channel order. 

I'll update this for users in a similar predicament.


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

Sorry if I've missed something here but if you feed Freeview through the Tivo aerial socket, in parallel with Sky on SCART, how would Tivo change the Freeview channels if you were using the IR wand to do the Sky channel changing?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

There are two IR transmitters on the IR lead. Or use front IR blaster or use a Sky Eye and IR transmitter.


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> There are two IR transmitters on the IR lead. Or use front IR blaster or use a Sky Eye and IR transmitter.


Hmmm...tricky as I use an RF2Link to do the Sky+ channel changing. Are there y-splitters to enable me to use this in parallel with a wand for the Freeview box?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Yes, get a mono 3.5mm plug to two 3.5mm sockets lead i.e.:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=1169&&source=14&doy=12m7

Maplin's are a bit dear though.


----------



## johnscott99 (Sep 23, 2002)

What about the front IR blaster?

Anyways.... "her indoors" won't let me play with TiVo until the weekend. Then I'll be adding back the radio channels. I haven't found a way of reordering the channels so that radio is far away from TV. 

Any ideas??


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

I used to have sky & freeview on the same box, as said it only works with Freeview on the RF input but you can still only record 1 programme at a time. In the end it was better to get 2 TiVo's dont miss a thing now


----------

